# Gravely 14G Pro.



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Guys, I try to help others as much as possible and now find myself in need of some advice! I just acquired a Gravely 14G and may decide to upgrade the HP. It has the Kohler command which I'm not use to. I'm use to the older Iron Kohlers. If I decide to go with something like a 16 or 18 horse, Which would be the best engine. Model, Type etc... What size and length crankshaft is needed? I've never had the engine separated from the four wheel tractors and could use any and all advice anyone has to offer!!! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Try getting in touch with Bruce Guthrie, he specializes in adapters for third party engines on Gravelys.

[email protected] (423) 716-4611 He lives in Cleveland, TN

Roger Beno


----------

